# External Libs dauerhaft in Eclipse einbinden



## Rudolf (11. Jan 2011)

Hi leute,

ich habe mir XStream und XPP3 runtergeladen und als external libs in die Projektlibsammlung angelegt. Wie stelle ich Eclipse so um, dass er diese Libs dauerhaft zur Verfügung stellt. D.h. ich öffne ein neues Projekt und muss nicht mehr auf add libs gehen, sondern er erkennt die Referencen von alleine.


----------



## thE_29 (12. Jan 2011)

Window->Preferences->Java->Build Path->User Variables?

Maybe dortmal eintragen.. Oder gucken ob was anderes besser "passen" würde..


----------



## lam_tr (12. Jan 2011)

Hallo Rudolf, das kannst du doch über die Workspace Target in Preferences machen.


----------



## Rudolf (13. Jan 2011)

lam_tr hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Rudolf, das kannst du doch über die Workspace Target in Preferences machen.



"Workspace Target" finde ich in Preferences nicht sry.


----------

